# Spring semester grades are in.



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

I got

Purchasing - B

Supply Chain- C-

Manufacturing Systems - D+ (thought i was gunna fail that one, D is a pass, d+ was about the class avg.)

Business Finance - W (again class avg. was about 55% before the last exam, i had 56% in the the class then bombed the exam)

not bad conserding the effort and how much i actually gave a crap, which is not at all.

The C- in supply chain is due the fact that school was out for 5 weeks(march break + teachers strike). The teacher made us write the midterm worth 40% the first class back after 5 weeks w/o school. I failed it with like an 18/40, thats a big chunk of my mark


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Sigh...

http://socialanxietysupport.com/viewtopic.php?t=44438


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

This is just guesses:
Records Management: B
Supervision: B (maybe an A if the teacher is nice)
Tech Writing: B (maybe C if the teacher is not nice)
Music: B (maybe an A if I get a 42 or higher on the exam tomorrow. I've got 46, 42, 40 on the first three)

My school sucks cause they don't give +/- grades. Most of those would be +'s if they did.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm not even done yet. I want my grades!


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Life Fitness - A

Project Management - A

Principles of Management - B+

That was my winter semester.  Spring is next.....


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Software Engineering - A

Algorithm Analysis - B+


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

So far only three of my final grades have been posted.

Statistics for Social Sciences: A
Developmental Psychology: A
Abnormal Psychology: A

I'm waiting on Asian history and Ethics. I don't believe I did well on the finals for those courses.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

International Political Economy: A
Western Political Philosophy: B+
American Public Policy: B

Not too bad. I'm particularly pleased with my B+, especially considering I stopped reading the book two months ago.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

So far, all I know are:

DYNAM CLASS/RACE/SEX	F (it's a temporary grade; I had mono for a few weeks and the teacher is making me jump through hoops to pass the class, even though I kept up with all the work.)
GENDER & CONSUMPTION	W (withdrawl)

So yeah, I'm pretty pleased. :b


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

_11996 MTH 1540 0 FUNDAMENTALS OF MATH II *A*

10881 MTH 1740 0 UNIVERSITY CALCULUS II *A*

14596 MTH 4990 0 SENIOR SEMINAR *A*

11542 PHI 2200C 175 CORE: ETHICS *A*

13520 SPA 1020C 134 CORE: SPANISH LEVEL II *A*_

Whew. The world is safe from the wrath of Maggi.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Melatonin (Feb 8, 2005)

We got a lot of good students in here.


----------



## callme.carlo (Dec 12, 2004)

Nursing Care of Adults - B
Nursing Care of Older Adults - B
Pharmacology - A

Major- Nursing.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> So far only three of my final grades have been posted.
> 
> Statistics for Social Sciences: A
> Developmental Psychology: A
> ...


my last two were posted today

Asian History: A-
Ethics: A-

It's impossible to receive a solid A in that history course unless you're fluent in Mandarin Chinese and Urdu. He puts the most obscure things on his exams. You basically have to memorize the entire glossary of Asian terms. Crazy priest.


----------



## gottagetthrough (Jan 25, 2004)

Advanced Calculus - B
Vector Analysis - B
Engineering Design Lab IV - A
Electronics & Instrumentation - A-


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

B
B/C
F
W

As Captain America said, "You know Billy, we blew it."


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

Govt/Non-Profit Accounting: A
Nutrition Science: A
Operations Management: A-
Intermediate Accounting: B+
Int'l Economics/Marketing: B

i guess i'm satisfied with my grades, i was sortof shooting for more A's, but that's ok. my cumulative gpa is 3.6


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

This is just guesses: 
Records Management: B 
Supervision: B (maybe an A if the teacher is nice) 
Tech Writing: B (maybe C if the teacher is not nice) 
Music: B (maybe an A if I get a 42 or higher on the exam tomorrow. I've got 46, 42, 40 on the first three) 


So far I was right on Records Management and Tech Writing. Both B's. Hopefully I one of my other two is an A. I need one.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

Graphic Design--- A

Typography---B

Computer Graphics---A

Art History---B


----------



## Chris435435 (Nov 6, 2005)

good job guys


----------



## yellow53 (May 10, 2006)

--


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

shwin said:


> nice grades... just curious though, about those 2 math courses, aren't they on two completely different levels? Why did you take fundamentals of math and university calculus @[email protected] together?


For one thing, my school is messed up.  I'd already taken AP Calculus in high school, so I had credit for Calc I. Also, though my major is education, my concentration is math, so I have to take certain math classes.... Fundamentals of Math is basically "Math for Elementary School Teachers." The funny thing about that class is that I was able to take it out of sequence -- I haven't taken Fundamentals of Math I, yet. Also, that Senior Seminar class is a math class, too... And I'm not a senior.  Sometimes I love how messed up my school is.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Supalady05 (Nov 11, 2005)

Spring semester grades are: 
Intro to Biology - C
Math Modeling - B
Political Science - B
Philosophy - B
English - B 

I wish i didn't get that C in bio though... i was aiming for a B... oh well.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

just got mine..

Nutrition-A
Chemistry-A
still waiting for my math grade but if my calculations are right i got an A
so...
Semester GPA: 4.0 

Cumulative GPA: 3.82...darn that B in art and sociology....


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

all a's. :banana


----------



## seeking_bat (Apr 21, 2006)

Intro to Anthropology-A
Intro to Psychology-A+
History-B
Humanities (Concepts of Male and Female in the West)-A


----------



## Ledd Bullet (Feb 26, 2006)

College Reading - A
Beginning Algebra - U (Fail, dunno why he likes to use "U" instead of "F")

I'm happy about the A  I was expecting to flunk the math class because I got way behind on homework and messed up on quizzes and tests. oh well.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Ledd Bullet said:


> Beginning Algebra - U (Fail, dunno why he likes to use "U" instead of "F")


Probably cuz the course doesn't count for credits and only a "S" (satisfactory) or "U" (unsatisfactory) is required.


----------



## brygb217 (Dec 3, 2003)

Intro to Contemporary Mathematics- E (Dropped, but never offically)
Shakespeare 1- E (same)
Sociology of Gender and Sex Roles- B-
Women in Literature- B
20th Century Drama- B

None of those Bs are deserved; I missed so much class.


----------



## meli (Jan 26, 2006)

Blood Banking A
Special Chemistry A
Microbiology A
Clinical Practice (Body Fluids) A

I did very good this year, Im so proud of myself...its a big improvement


----------



## Ledd Bullet (Feb 26, 2006)

stellar said:


> Ledd Bullet said:
> 
> 
> > Beginning Algebra - U (Fail, dunno why he likes to use "U" instead of "F")
> ...


oh yeah, i forgot about that. i think you're right.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

wow, we have a lot of smarties on this board!!


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Scrub Ducky said:


> Cumulative GPA: 3.82...darn that B in art and sociology....


You sound like me -- my two A-minuses will follow me around FOREVER. Nerdiness looks good on you, though. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Digital Imaging - A
Rise of American Realism - A-
Costume Design - A
Women, Culture and Identity - A

:yay


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

ianthe said:


> Those sound like some cool classes Sheri.


They definitely were. I finished all my requirements, but still needed 13 credits, so I got to choose whatever classes I wanted.


----------



## Chris435435 (Nov 6, 2005)

meli said:


> Blood Banking A
> Special Chemistry A
> Microbiology A
> Clinical Practice (Body Fluids) A
> ...


Blood Banking sounds cool. What do you do in that class?


----------



## Mads (May 8, 2006)

Got my grades today. I'm happy!

Human Development: A
Magic, Witchcraft, and Religion: A
Intro to Physical Anthropology: A
Intro to Criminal Justice: A
Critical Thinking and the Educated Person: A

All were general ed requirements. Booooring. I liked Anthro though.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

My last grade came in today.

Math 15, Elementary Statistics-B+
Spanish 1A, Elementary Spanish-A
History 9, U.S. History 1877-present-A-

Had another class but dropped. I can't seem to handle school full time lol. I'm especially happy about the stats grade though. That class was hecka hard for me.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Mads said:


> Magic, Witchcraft, and Religion: A


You don't happen to go to DVC do ya? I took that class last semester.. was pretty interesting! Still waiting on my grades.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

mserychic said:


> Mads said:
> 
> 
> > Magic, Witchcraft, and Religion: A
> ...


:agree It does look interesting! What books did you have to read?

(I still have two weeks left in this stupid quarter.)

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

reaver221 said:


> Hypatia said:
> 
> 
> > (I still have two weeks left in this stupid quarter.)
> ...


Un-frickin'-fortunately (at the moment). You too?

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Mads (May 8, 2006)

mserychic said:


> Mads said:
> 
> 
> > Magic, Witchcraft, and Religion: A
> ...


No, Sacramento State.

The class was okay but I had a really boring instructor.

As for the books, we had to read an ethnography called Ways of Knowing, about the Dene Tha people in Canada. And some other textbook that I never really even opened. :lol


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

reaver221 said:


> Hypatia said:
> 
> 
> > Un-frickin'-fortunately (at the moment). You too?
> ...


Because I want to be done with school and out for the summer, that's why. 

I won't be saying this in early September when all the other schools go back and we still have three weeks of vacation left. :banana

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

reaver221 said:


> Word to that... except for those of us who are taking summer classes. :mum


Yuck. I did that last summer - all ten weeks.

This is my last quarter of classes forever. After I take my Ph.D. qualifying exams, I get to work on my dissertation. I've been told that normal quarters don't matter anymore and that breaks become meaningless since we have to work right through them. That'll be fun. </sarcasm>

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

Mads said:


> I liked Anthro though.


as an anthro major i'd just like to say :mushy

current trends in anthropology: a
ethnoecology of southeast asia: a-

i'm taking summer classes as well to excuse myself from working.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Abnormal Psychology - A 

Yay! Wasn't sure how I was doing to do since I failed the first test hardcore


----------



## Mads (May 8, 2006)

salty said:


> Mads said:
> 
> 
> > I liked Anthro though.
> ...


I considered being an anthro major, but I think I'm going to opt for my original plan of graphic design. Or maybe psychology. I really have no idea. I'm just getting my GE classes out of the way while I procrastinate. :lol

What school do you go to?


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Int. Relations A
Art History A
Env. Science A
Intermediate Microeconomics A
History of Christianity B (booo!)


----------



## Chris435435 (Nov 6, 2005)

kikachuck said:


> Int. Relations A
> Art History A
> Env. Science A
> Intermediate Microeconomics A
> History of Christianity B (booo!)


I took Islam a couple of semesters ago. I wonder why religious classes are tougher. The professor I had was real good, but really tough. Maybe it was just a "lucky" draw of a professor. I remember that I read everything I was supposed to and studied for the first exam we had. I ended up getting an 8/30 heh.


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

Mads said:


> salty said:
> 
> 
> > Mads said:
> ...


yeah that's the way to do it, gives you time to decide. i had no idea what i wanted to major in at first, before anthro it was chemical engineering! :afr

i go to csu stanislaus.


----------



## Mads (May 8, 2006)

Cool. I go to CSU Sacramento.

Chemical engineering sounds really rough.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

CONTEMP LIT A

EDITING B- (bah!)


MAG JOUR A-


CULT & PSYCH B

DEVEL PSYCH/LAB A-/B+



Decent grades, considering my last semester (two years ago) showed one D+, a W, and a C+.


----------



## Insouciance (Apr 13, 2004)

I got all A's and a B, and I'm on the Dean's List, and I have a 3.8 GPA. Woo hoo!!


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

Computer science 101 = A- (I was proud of myself for doing so well in a class I was scared to death of taking).

Biology 101 = B (would've been an A but I messed up on that last test (73%) I got an 85 and 97 on the previous 2 tests and a collective 82 pts for lab)

PE 308 = B-


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Abnormal Psychology-A
Intro to Philosophy-A
Ethnic Cultures of the U.S.-B
Physical Geography-C

Pretty disappointed about that Physical Geography, but the tests were a bit hard. I really enjoyed the subject. This was one of my better semesters, and my last at the community college. Now I have to make my way to Cal State Fullerton somehow, and hope I don't fall apart. :um


----------



## hockeybabe (Nov 10, 2003)

Chemistry: A-
Biology: A
Introductory Spanish: A

Dreading calc when the time comes.


----------



## A -Mom-With-SA (Jun 9, 2006)

Cultural Anthropology(A) woohoo 

College Algebra /Trig (A-)

Hist-Renaissance/to Napoleon (A-) 

Children's Literature (A) woohoo again


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

theturtle said:


> Computer science 101 = A- (I was proud of myself for doing so well in a class I was scared to death of taking).


:boogie :boogie :boogie - Way to go, TheTurtle!
This was one you were really worried about, too!


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2003)

My grades:

Political Science A+
Sociology A+
History A
Geology A-

4.07 GPA, Dean's List


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Your school gives A+'s. I'm jealous. 

Mine:

Early Modern German Literature: A
European Studies Seminar: A
Reading French for Graduate Students: A

And that was my last quarter of classes. I'll never have to take classes again!

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Hypatia said:


> And that was my last quarter of classes. I'll never have to take classes again!


Ah, but now the fun really starts with your dissertation writing :lol


----------



## keem (Jun 23, 2006)

ianthe said:


> :yay :boogie :clap :banana
> (This means I'm off academic probation!)


That's how I felt too. I'm actually still on probation, but I'm safe from suspension for another semester. I should get off probation after fall semester.

I'm not going to post my grades. I'm just happy I passed everything.


----------

